# Upgraded to baselayout2, now wifi won't connect

## Joe_Sextus

I recently installed Gentoo on my EeePC 901 (making backups at major install points). In trying to decrease boot time, I installed baselayout2 and openrc. Now wpa_supplicant will not associate with my access point. 

wpa_cli shows this and never associates with my access point.

```
 <2>Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

<2>Trying to associate with SSID 'joe'

<2>Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

<2>Trying to associate with SSID 'joe'

<2>Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

<2>Trying to associate with SSID 'joe'

<2>Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

<2>Trying to associate with SSID 'joe'

<2>Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

<2>Trying to associate with SSID 'joe'

<2>Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

<2>Trying to associate with SSID 'joe'

<2>Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

<2>Trying to associate with SSID 'joe'

<2>Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

<2>Trying to associate with SSID 'joe'

<2>Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

<2>Trying to associate with SSID 'joe'

<2>Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

<2>Trying to associate with SSID 'joe'

```

Here is my /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_ra0="-Dwext"

config_ra0="dhcp"

config_eth0="dhcp"

dhcp_eth0="nontp"

```

And here is my /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=2

ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="joe"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0="0123456789ABC"

        wep_key1=0102030405

        wep_key2="1234567890123"

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

        priority=1

}

```

Anyone have any ideas whats going on?

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Are you using the Injection-enabled Ralink modules?

If such, have you installed or checked rt73 firmware for them?

Maybe the firmware is not getting loaded, but that's just a guess...

The configuration files shown appear to be ok though...

----------

## Joe_Sextus

I have tried using ralink-rt2860-1.8.0.0-r1 from the wiki as well as the staging driver in 2.6.29. Both work with baselayout-1 but neither will work with baselayout-2

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

I really don't see any relation between them, have you tried unloading the module, then loading it again, and checking dmesg for any valuable output?

----------

## Joe_Sextus

removing the modules and reloading it gives me this output.

```
[ 2422.146835] rt2860sta: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

[ 2422.162194] 

[ 2422.162200] 

[ 2422.162204] === pAd = f8ff2000, size = 572696 ===

[ 2422.162210] 

[ 2422.162225] <-- RTMPAllocAdapterBlock, Status=0

[ 2422.162326] rt2860 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[ 2424.350999] RX DESC f6774000  size = 2048

[ 2424.351528] <-- RTMPAllocTxRxRingMemory, Status=0

[ 2424.356316] I/F(ra0) Key1Str is Invalid key length! KeyLen = 0!

[ 2424.356368] I/F(ra0) Key2Str is Invalid key length! KeyLen = 0!

[ 2424.356419] I/F(ra0) Key3Str is Invalid key length! KeyLen = 0!

[ 2424.356519] I/F(ra0) Key4Str is Invalid key length! KeyLen = 0!

[ 2424.357391] 1. Phy Mode = 9

[ 2424.357402] 2. Phy Mode = 9

[ 2424.377515] RTMPSetPhyMode: channel is out of range, use first channel=1 

[ 2424.384693] 3. Phy Mode = 9

[ 2424.390412] MCS Set = ff ff 00 00 01

[ 2424.392072] <==== RTMPInitialize, Status=0

[ 2424.392150] 0x1300 = 00064300

```

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

For what's seen there, it seems like the key has an incorrect lenght, wich as far as I understand it, has no relation to baselayout2.

But, as of this time, you should have allready checked that no configuration files containing it got overwritten or corrupted somehow, right?

I'd just say install a manager for them, and see if it works out through them..

You can safely install wicd, wich only relies on python and dbus (though the later can be ignored) and doesn't really need a GUI to work with..

Once you define your profile and start the daemon, it will connect to your preferred network..

If it works, then it's something corrupted in the configuration files, if doesn't, I'm out of ideas...  :Sad: 

----------

## Joe_Sextus

I have tried copying the wpa_supplicant.conf from one of the backups I know worked as well as using wicd and NetworkManager without any success. I think I am going to try the live ebuild of wpa_supplicant and see if that works.

----------

## Joe_Sextus

The live ebuild of wpa_supplicant didn't help. So I reverted back to 0.6.9. I noticed that this is the same error I get when I try to connect to an ssid that is not in range (like the ssid for my parents house). As a test I changed my ap to broadcast the ssid and it connected almost instantly (no changes to any of the config files). Does OpenRC/Baselayout have any known issues with non-broadcasting ssids?

P.S. I am using gentoo-sources 2.6.30-r4 with the staging drivers now .

----------

